# Daughters first snook and reds



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

nice goin Weedy. Way tp put her on the fish..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats more fish than we call all weekend. Nice job.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

awesome, those smiles say it all. She's gonna be showin' the boys how to fish before too long.  

Bummer on the net, a good one like yours is a big ticket item.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Great day of fishing made even better with your daughter! Now you've got a new excuse to go fishing....your daughter wants to go.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

looks like you guys had a fun trip  [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Aww that's awesome! She's a natural... kissing the fish and everything!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Great work Weedy!You must be proud


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

WTG. Glad you were able to get back down. 

Her face says it all.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## conocean (Mar 28, 2008)

Way awesome! Those are lifetime memories!!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
I love the hat that you two were wearing!  ;D


----------

